# extra sub vs. bass shakers



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

I currently have a PB13/Ultra, and it does of good job of shaking the house. I thought about adding another sub, but when I turn my sub up to make the chairs shake, the bass is almost overwhelming. I thought about adding a second sub and tuning them both lower to get more shake without as high of spl, but then I got to thinking about bass shakers. Would this allow me to have that bass shaking effect without having to overwhelm the room with bass. This is way cheaper than adding a second sub so I was just wondering what everyone's experience with them was. They look like the would do a good job.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Bass shakers will provide vibrations throughout the seating, but the trick with them, as with everything really, is getting them set up properly. If you have them set to high they are a distraction, set to low and they dont add anything. I find mine is good for films but I dont like it on for music. For movies though the tactile effect is pretty good IMO.


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

I only want them for film for sure. That is when I think the rumble adds another dimension to the film. I would turn it off for music because music doesn't rumble me anyway. That is kind of why I was hoping bass shakers would work because my sub is already plenty to overpower the room with bass sound. I am just wanting that extra effect of rumbling for movies. Does the bass shaker put out the same effect as the deep bass from the sub?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

Sounds like you want the effect of a bass shaker or Tactile Transducer. If you want to do dual subs, you would want to match what you already have, but why shake the room?

This little guy should work.  http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-861


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

Do I need one shaker for every seat? I think the shakers or tactile transducers are definitely what I should get. If I ever got another sub, it would be just to smooth my frequency response across my room.


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

I forgot to ask, is the bass shaker in your provided link a lot better than the aura pro. I am just asking because the aura pro is a lot cheaper.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

steve1616 said:


> Do I need one shaker for every seat? I think the shakers or tactile transducers are definitely what I should get. If I ever got another sub, it would be just to smooth my frequency response across my room.


If you want to stay 4 ohm, you will need 4 of them. Or just one below your seat. Might be able to do two at 8ohm depending on the amp you use. Or check madisound and partsexpress for the best price on the arura bass shaker. When they go on sale, it is easier to afford more of them.


----------

